# Getting High Blood Pressure



## username1 (Nov 9, 2012)

i haven't had any previous issues of high bp and have been watching it, even after starting my blast i recall seeing my systolic in the 130's but, it looks like since i started var a few weeks ago it's starting to go up. yesterday it was in the 150's / 80's and today it was 163 / 91. i went and got some red yeast rice and hawthrorne berry, coq 10. i'm not sure how much i should be taking, is it the standard dose listed on the label? i take a baby asprin each morning, and was drinking about 3 liters water a day but, lately it has been 2 liters, i should bring this back up and probably try for a gallon. sodium is low, on my recent blood test (last week) sodium came back at 138. 

i had cut out cardio since i'm trying to bulk but, if it will help with BP should i start it up again? do it every day? i don't do much but, just speed walk on treadmill for 2 miles, is that too much each day or not enough?

i'm taking 25mg aromasin a day, should i increase it? my E2 last week came back at 47, so there's still room for me to reduce it without crashing my E, should I do it? 

how long should i give myself and at what point should i go to a dr. for BP meds if it doesn't come down? if everything was fine pre-var should I wait to go to a dr. until i'm off it, just to be sure? since if i go to a doc now and he prescribes something, once i'm off the var and if it is the var then wouldn't my BP start to tank if I keep taking the BP meds?

any other recommendations would be greatly appreciated


thanks


----------



## DADAWG (Nov 9, 2012)

are you 100% sure your var is var ?


----------



## username1 (Nov 10, 2012)

DADAWG said:


> are you 100% sure your var is var ?



Yes, I'm on TRT it's scripted. Also, I did increase my test from 400mg/wk to 500 a week beginning of Oct. maybe it has something to do with that as well but, I gave blood recently and it was fine there, the most recent thing I've done is add var so it seems to me it could be it but, I don't know for sure it could be a combination of things.


----------



## Santaklaus (Nov 10, 2012)

Anavar should actually help with BP not make it rise... It sucks any water retention right out of you.  If your BP is rising on cycle its probably the Test that I hope you are running with the Var... You are running Test with the Anavar.. correct?  If so, its more than likely the Test causing the high BP not the Var.

If you're not running Test with the Var you're gonna have much bigger problems than slightly abnormal BP...


----------



## DF (Nov 10, 2012)

Yup, he is running test.  User like the bro said its the test that's doing it.  It happened to me while on cycle.  I got it back under control with supplements.  Can't recall the amounts ATM.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 10, 2012)

CoQ10, ALA, Fish Oil, Garlic, Olive Oil, DHA, EPA, Fiber, Calcium, Cocoa, Magnesium.  Those are all supps that I use when on cycle to control BP.  CoQ10 is essential IMO.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 10, 2012)

I can't answer a whole lot but if you don't get it under control, you need to see a Dr. Your heart is one thing you do not want to fuck with. I am on a beta blocker that helps my blood pressure stay low.  

And yes, if it is because of the var, you are prescribed a BP pill, and then quit the var, it will absolutely tank your BP if you continue same dose.

I think the test might be it too though. Maybe decrease back down to 400mg/ week if you don't figure something else out and/or don't go to a doc..

Var reduces water weight, but doesn't necessarily mean it won't raise your BP. Water retention is just one of NUMEROUS things that effect BP .

I would maybe increase the aspirin to a couple times a day because that thins the blood, therefore lowers BP, and I'm not sure of to many supps to reduce BP. I know there are a few...


----------



## username1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the quick replies. I just went and bought an at home BP monitor so I can continue monitoring if I can't get it in control with the supplements within a week (is that enough time or too much?) then I'll cut back on the test. I have also noticed since I started the var recently I'm breaking out with acne more often now. I'm using n2clear 2x a day so new acne that pops up starts dying within a couple days. I mean I did increase the test to 500/wk the first week of Oct. and if it takes 4 weeks or so to fully kick in then by now is when I would be seeing the effects? So, it could be the test as mentioned and I could just be thinking it's the var because of the timing by the time the test fully kicked in is when I started the var.

I'll start with the supplements but, how much should you take? Do people on cycle take more than the recommended amount that's on the label? Like I got 400mg CoQ10 and it says to take it once a day should I do more? What about fish oil how much should I take per day? I'm pretty sure I'm taking a lower amount than I should because I'm just taking it from what's on the label. I have 1500mg fish oil tablets and I'm taking 2x a day, is this too low?

Incase it helps anybody else I found this BP chart - http://www.vaughns-1-pagers.com/medicine/blood-pressure.htm according to this I"m in the Moderate Stage 2. If I go past this then I'll go see a doc. I'm kind of wondering if I should just go this route because I mean eventually I'll probably need it, won't I? I know long term AAS use has negative effects on BP and I'm not planning on quitting any time soon. I still have a lot of work to do to reach my goals, I'm nowhere near at this point and if I'm already seeing this issue on just 500mg test and var, then maybe I should just go to a doc and get the meds and get it over with? Maybe in the future I'll only need it on blasts and then when I'm on TRT dose, won't need it? I have the at home monitor now so I could check regularly to make sure I'm not taking it when I don't need it. Any thoughts?

Also, I mean with my health on the line of course I would cut back on the test if I had to but, I'm just now starting to make gains and progress in the gym and would rather not if I don't have to. So another reason I should just get BP meds? I mean really 500mg/wk is a beginner cycle so maybe I have some underlying issue and should just go to the doc?


----------



## 3DRanger87 (Nov 10, 2012)

I had a similar issue to you when I first started my cycle, rising bp with no end in site so I picked up some AI cycle support and I've seen some great results. Starting bp was 125/70 after only two weeks of dbol I was sitting in the 150/80 +/- rang so I figured I'd give this stuff a try. Within two weeks my bp went back to down to 130/75 and has stayed there since. Also helps with liver support, cholesterol, etc. You should look it up man, great stuff for a good deal. Also make sure to go with the orange flavor if you decide to order some, the other flavors are bunk. GL


3D


----------



## username1 (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah I've already been taking NTBM's Cycle Support. I started it in August when I first started the blast, I bumped it up to 7 a day when I started the var as recommended on the label. I guess it's not having any effect on me then.

EDIT: my bad I see you listed another brand, I will check it out asap.

EDIT2: Just ordered! This looks awesome, it's specifically for BP control. Hope it will work for me.


----------



## username1 (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm thinking tomorrow to increase aromasin to 37.5mg, is there any reason I shouldn't do this? At 25mg a day my E2 is still at 47 so I don't think i will crash my E. I'm just hoping it will help with BP, any thoughts?


----------



## theminister (Nov 10, 2012)

drink more water dude, a gallon a day cycling or not - the treadmill also helps against the high BP - and give it a couple more days and wait it out. unless you are a powerlifter with high bf 25 aromisin daily is enough


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 10, 2012)

Var WILL increase blood pressure. Pretty much all AAS will. Increasing your red blood cell count will thicken your blood and increase your blood pressure. I try to keep it in the 'High Normal' range when 'On'. 

Donate blood every 56 days. 

Take an 81mg aspirin ed. 

Drink a shitload of water and cut out sodium (that shit hides everywhere- Tuna and Cottage Cheese are awefully high in fact). Replace your electrolytes with potassium and sodium but don't overdo it. I can look at my ankles are at night and tell you if I have overdone the sodium. No shit. 

Check your stims (pre-workout) at the door.

Every time I blast/cycle my blood pressure increases it is a part of the cost of blasting. 

Keep your blood sugar low to minimize damage to tiny blood vessels.

Try to do your cardio because it will actually help - but ONLY with a heart rate monitor (I recommend a Polar watch/band setup).

If it gets too high, or stays elevated, or gets in to the high range - see your doctor. You can take BP meds and gear- I have a lot of friends who do. I do NOT. I do watch it close but being a little high won't hurt me so much if I eat CLEAN, watch my blood sugar levels and I am otherwise healthy.

Welcome to the game.... play safely.

Respect,
Vette


Added: 25mg ed of aromasin is a lot to still have a 47 estro level... I would not increase it but that perplexes me... I hope you are running aromasin from MP- and if so, I would ask them if they have had anyone get a 'bad batch' possibly. I run 12.5 eod and it's dead on 25 most times. I weigh right at 200lbs but weight really typically doesn't make much difference.


----------



## username1 (Nov 10, 2012)

I watch the sodium on everything I check the ingredients on everything I buy but not going to lie do cheat occasionally. Will continue to watch that closely. I give blood every 3 months will change it to every 56 days. My aromasin is from rui but its not the batch it has to do with me maybe because of the hcg I'm aromatizing too much even on a trt dose I was taking 1mg Adex 3x a week and my e2 was in the 40's. at the time I had my bf tested a few months ago I was 162 lbs and 15.74% bf tested underwater. 

I'm pre-diabetic so I always have to watch my sugar and carbs. 

I increased the ai today will see what happens. I'll take everybody's advise here and do what's suggested and will see what happens in a week or so.  

When you were saying to run on treadmill with heart rate monitor what am I watching for pulse rate? If it gets too high or bp?

Thanks


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 10, 2012)

username1 said:


> I watch the sodium on everything I check the ingredients on everything I buy but not going to lie do cheat occasionally. Will continue to watch that closely. I give blood every 3 months will change it to every 56 days. My aromasin is from rui but its not the batch it has to do with me maybe because of the hcg I'm aromatizing too much even on a trt dose I was taking 1mg Adex 3x a week and my e2 was in the 40's. at the time I had my bf tested a few months ago I was 162 lbs and 15.74% bf tested underwater.
> 
> I'm pre-diabetic so I always have to watch my sugar and carbs.
> 
> ...



Your heart rate. I would do H.I.I.T. and run your heart rate to the target (225 minus your age) and then walk/slow down until you reach a bit of a lower rate (Maybe 130ish). 

High blood pressure will cause your heart rate to increase as the heart attempts to drive the blood out of it (it pumps faster to try to overcome the higher blood pressure). 

That's why I said to keep an eye on it. Cardio is a good thing and can certainly help with your HBP if done safely brother.

Keep us posted,
Vette


----------



## username1 (Nov 11, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Your heart rate. I would do H.I.I.T. and run your heart rate to the target (225 minus your age) and then walk/slow down until you reach a bit of a lower rate (Maybe 130ish).
> 
> High blood pressure will cause your heart rate to increase as the heart attempts to drive the blood out of it (it pumps faster to try to overcome the higher blood pressure).
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks for that. Few questions:

On the treadmill - "If it gets too high, or stays elevated, or gets in to the high range - see your doctor." 
- Did you mean if it gets too high while I'm on the treadmill? and you're referring to the heart rate?

"Being a little high won't hurt me since I'm eating clean, watching blood sugar levels and otherwise healthy" 
- how high BP does it get to? Then I'm assuming after the blast is goes back to normal?


the feedback is really appreciated. i will indefinably keep this thread updated on my progress incase anybody else comes along and has a similar issue. 

also I think i'm going to cut back on the aromasin, today when i took that 37.5mg my joints/knees were feeling off, wasn't sure what it wasa maybe from leg day but, it's saturday so 3 days later i don't think that would be it. plus at the end of the day my right wrist started feeling achy. I forgot what too much AI can do as far as joints are concerend so will go back to the usual 25mg starting tomorrow.


----------



## username1 (Nov 11, 2012)

also it looks like I just gave blood 11 days ago. i kind of recall seeing my BP on the monitor and she didn't comment anything I think it was 130's but, if it was too high she would have said something, or if too high decline me. Since then I've had two blood tests done, and one was at an acupuncture's office then the other at my dentist at which they both commented that it's a little high. So it's something that has happened recently. 

pre-workouts i don't do any of that but, I do take BCAA powder mixed in with water that's how drink my water each night, those are fine? you meant the stimulant ones right?


----------



## Popeye (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes..I think he is referring to heart rate...when I had my problem I was doing cardio...my heart rate skyrocketed and stayed elevated and would not go down, I went straight to the Dr, and good thing I did!

Blood pressure is normal at 120/80, I believe you said you were around 160/90?? thats not awful (it is slightly high) and may go away after cycle or if you figure out whatever else is aggravating the problem. It may not go back exact to before either though. If it continues to rise, it needs to be addressed ASAP.

I know you already stated it but lots of water, low sodium diet, and alcohol play major roles in BP. Ive cut my alcohol to almost nothing as well  as my sodium. I drink tons of water too. It all has helped. Of course my beta blockers help immensely.

I agree with staying at 25mg aromasin, I don't think thats your problem.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 11, 2012)

username1 said:


> also it looks like I just gave blood 11 days ago. i kind of recall seeing my BP on the monitor and she didn't comment anything I think it was 130's but, if it was too high she would have said something, or if too high decline me. Since then I've had two blood tests done, and one was at an acupuncture's office then the other at my dentist at which they both commented that it's a little high. So it's something that has happened recently.
> 
> pre-workouts i don't do any of that but, I do take BCAA powder mixed in with water that's how drink my water each night, those are fine? you meant the stimulant ones right?



It is normal for your BP to raise at the Drs, dentist, etc. due to anxiety or stress.

Yes stimulants (pwo, caffeine, etc) will absolutely raise your BP


----------



## username1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh damn, so you mean you were doing cardio and when you stopped your heart rate stayed elevated and would not come down? I was thinking he was saying to watch how high it goes, and if it gets in the high range and stays there that means I need to see a doc but, I thought it was while I was on the treadmill. Sorry, if I am confused lol 

Yeah I'm trying to do research and figure out at what point I need to be alarmed. I'm not getting any of the symptoms and apparently 180/110 is where you need immediate medical attention. I'm not getting any of the other symptoms, lightheaded, fainting, nose bleeds, i think the headaches from high BP or major headaches? i've had a few minor ones here and there, that last for about two seconds etc. 

I had cut down on the water recently at first I was drinking a gallon a day but, then it came down to 3 liters, and then eventually 2 liters in the past couple weeks because I wasn't noticing any bloating so I thought maybe I'm not retaining water and the AI is taking care of it. I started at 162 lbs. and now I'm fluctuating around 168 or so, so if there's only 6 pounds gained then how much of that can be water? However, I didn't realize that the water could have anything to do with high BP so will continue to go back up to a gallon. This was probably the most recent thing I've changed, cut down on the water so who knows if that's it, will definately get up to a gallon a day.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 11, 2012)

Ya I kinda just threw my situation in there, lol, sorry. My situation was a few circumstances that all hit at once and I would have been fucked if I had chose to ignore it. Sorry for confusing you. I think vette just meant to keep an eye on your HR and that it should drop back down normally. I am not going to put words in his mouth though so I will wait for him to chime in on that.

Also...I don't think the fact of you cutting down a little on water is causing your BP irregularity.


----------



## 3DRanger87 (Nov 11, 2012)

Vette has given you some great advice.  a well balanced diet, good water intake, cardio are some great ways to help lower your bp. I personally have seen results from the above mentioned. My family has a history of strokes and with being in my line of work you'll often find yourself in some demanding and stressful situations so high bp has been something that I've had to keep an eye on my entire life. I like AI's stuff because you can't beat it for the price and it also offers a multitude of other health benefits. It should help you out.

3D


----------



## username1 (Nov 11, 2012)

No problem. Good to know to be aware and look for any potential risks. That does sound scary never heard of that before so just wanted to clarify. 



Popeye50 said:


> Ya I kinda just threw my situation in there, lol, sorry. My situation was a few circumstances that all hit at once and I would have been fucked if I had chose to ignore it. Sorry for confusing you. I think vette just meant to keep an eye on your HR and that it should drop back down normally. I am not going to put words in his mouth though so I will wait for him to chime in on that.
> 
> Also...I don't think the fact of you cutting down a little on water is causing your BP irregularity.


----------



## username1 (Nov 11, 2012)

3DRanger87 said:


> Vette has given you some great advice.  a well balanced diet, good water intake, cardio are some great ways to help lower your bp. I personally have seen results from the above mentioned. My family has a history of strokes and with being in my line of work you'll often find yourself in some demanding and stressful situations so high bp has been something that I've had to keep an eye on my entire life. I like AI's stuff because you can't beat it for the price and it also offers a multitude of other health benefits. It should help you out.
> 
> 3D



I hope I'll be able to take that stuff there's a disclaimer that diabetics shouldn't take it and I'm not full blown diabetic but pre-diabetic and do have to watch sugar. I'm the ingredients it has dextrose and sucralose listed. I'm going to monitor my bg after I take it hope I won't have any issues.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 11, 2012)

not sure if anyone else has added this in but you can also take cialis at 10mg a day to help lower your bp...it is a vasodialator. I use it in my vitamin regime.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 11, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> not sure if anyone else has added this in but you can also take cialis at 10mg a day to help lower your bp...it is a vasodialator. I use it in my vitamin regime.



Ya I actually include cialis too. I was going to spare myself the working out with a boner jokes. 

It lowers BP for reasons stated by CS. It is only taken 1/2 or 1/3 dose for ED.

It has a half life of something like 60-72 hours...I take 10-15mg eod or e3d.


----------



## username1 (Nov 12, 2012)

I had completely forgot about that! Will try that 15mg EOD for now. I will keep my progress updated.


----------



## sfstud33 (Nov 13, 2012)

My blood pressure was fine on up to 750mg per week of test. But just to be a smart ass i decided to try 1500mg - like the big boys. First week fine. Second week blood pressure went through the roof. Up to 170/70 and normally its between 110/60 - 110/70.

I donated blood and didnt do any more test for two weeks until i had BP under control. Now that i've tried the high dose, i think im going to finish the cycle off at 500mg. There does not seem to be much difference. But i do have to say, i love how i feel when im on


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 13, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> not sure if anyone else has added this in but you can also take cialis at 10mg a day to help lower your bp...it is a vasodialator. I use it in my vitamin regime.



I think I'll try this while I clean up my diet a bit. Just had a reading of 158/100... Back in late June I was 102/68....

Thanks drol!!!


----------



## Santaklaus (Nov 15, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Var WILL increase blood pressure. Pretty much all AAS will. Increasing your red blood cell count will thicken your blood and increase your blood pressure. I try to keep it in the 'High Normal' range when 'On'.
> 
> Donate blood every 56 days.
> 
> ...




The odds of anavar increasing your BP are so slim you don't need to worry about it.  As stated, all aas CAN increase BP but especially with Anavar, it is so unlikely I seriously doubt its the anavar over the increased levels of Testosterone.  When you retain water your BP will rise.  I don't know anyone that has said they retained water from Anavar.  Yet if you go to WebMD and look up anavar, water retention is a "possible side effect".  Then again, go look up Acetaminophen and see what "possible side effects" are listed.. its just stupid.  

I promise you that Test will increase your BP much worse than anavar ever will.


----------



## username1 (Dec 1, 2012)

well at home I still seem to be in the 150's / 80's today was 160/80. However when I went to my GI doc a couple days ago I tested like 130's / 70's something like that. She asked me if I had previous issues of high bp at that number. When I was at the dentist a few weeks ago I tested around 160's / 90's so maybe the supplements are helping and my at home monitor may or may not be accurate. I asked the guy at walgreens if it's a good one, the first one i picked up a wrist watch type bp monitor he said it wasn't as accurate as the sleeve ones, so i got that one. if it's on too tight does that make any difference in giving you a higher reading? at first i was making it really tight but, when i went to the doc i noticed that they just put it on loosely. 

i'm pretty sure though that i've been in the 130's range pre-blast. since i've been noticing it when i go to a doc and get tested, however nobody has said anything to me and i've never been declined to donate blood which i know they do if it's too high. though if 130's is considered pre-hypertension then maybe after this blast i should just go to a doc about it and get meds prescribed if necessary. at first i was a bit concerned since i don't have insurance but, i googled it and apparently bp meds are cheap.


----------



## username1 (Dec 4, 2012)

shit, i think my BP has finally dropped. i think i was getting those high numbers here since i wasn't checking my bp correctly i just read in the other thread somebody suggested to make sure you're sitting down and your arm is on the same level as your heart, and don't move. i just checked it and the first time it was 133/71 and then i waited about 15 min. and tested it again and it's 129/77

so these are the supps i'm taking incase anybody in the future comes to check this thread:

- 6g fish oil
- coq-10 800mg
- red yeast rice - 1200mg
- hawthorne berry - 300mg
- cialis - 15mg eod
- Ai sports nutrition - cycle support (1 scoop a day)

- NTBM - N2 Guard ( was taking only this before the above supplements and obviously it wasn't doing the job on it's own because my BP got into the 160's / 90's)

I have noticed my headaches are pretty much gone now. I was getting pretty frequent headaches but, they were short like 1 second and then gone but, seemed to be happening often. I didn't really say much since I was trying to kind of down play it, maybe shouldn't have done that. I'm thinking after the blast I'll go to a doc and have them monitor my BP and lipids regularly, since I know those things are important. I think technically even though right now it's not that high that it's considered pre-hypertension. Maybe wouldn't hurt to just go and see what they say. To be honest, in a way I'm kind of glad my blast is about to be over I don't like having to take all these tons of pills every day and night. I'd probably rather just have one BP med to take daily or whatever rather than having to choke down like 20 pills a day lol and my liver still has to process all that, so I might be fixing one thing, BP and messing up another (liver), though the scripted stuff is probably not all that easy on it, who knows.


----------



## username1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Also need to add when I was at Vitamin Shoppe the other day looking for coq-10 I found this supplement called, "blood pressure factors" it's a mix of Calcium, Magnesium and Hawthorne Berry. I'm taking this daily also, just the standard dosage, 3 pills at breakfast.


----------



## 3DRanger87 (Dec 8, 2012)

Good to hear that you've got it under control brother. One less thing to worry about.


----------



## username1 (Dec 9, 2012)

3DRanger87 said:


> Good to hear that you've got it under control brother. One less thing to worry about.



seriously didn't even think it was going to happen, cant believe it but, thanks to all the great advise here I was actually able to bring it down. now i'm prepared for next time, will know exactly what to get and if my BP goes up again will run the same supplements.


----------



## username1 (Mar 31, 2013)

I didn't mention that I had also started taking creatine when I started the var. I didn't know until recently, I heard somebody say they have blood pressure issues, and they can't even take creatine. Since, I'm on a NPP (450) / TPP (650) blast, so on more test than last time and recently I went to the dr. and the nurse complimented me on my BP lol when I checked it at home it was like 118 over something. I am still taking all those supplements I took last time but, still at that time my BP was never this low, so I'm wondering if it was the creatine.

I started 25mg dbol last monday so it's been 5 days, i checked my BP yesterday I believe and I was at 138 / 68 something like that, which according to this chart http://www.vaughns-1-pagers.com/medicine/blood-pressure.htm it's bascially normal range. I wonder if 5 days of dbol would be enough to raise your BP? I will keep checking it, just raised it to 40mg tonight. Will test BP in a few days.


----------



## DF (Mar 31, 2013)

User everyone of those compounds will increase your bp.  Be safe brother!


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 31, 2013)

I wish sources would carry ACE inhibitors (versus the others because ACE I=vessel dilation, and AAS increases BP through increased blood volume, ie increased RBC count)

I would buy that shit up every cycle-

Specially since ALL AAS increases BP through RBCs..bigger vessels=lower blood pressurr


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 31, 2013)

username1 said:


> I didn't mention that I had also started taking creatine when I started the var. I didn't know until recently, I heard somebody say they have blood pressure issues, and they can't even take creatine. Since, I'm on a NPP (450) / TPP (650) blast, so on more test than last time and recently I went to the dr. and the nurse complimented me on my BP lol when I checked it at home it was like 118 over something. I am still taking all those supplements I took last time but, still at that time my BP was never this low, so I'm wondering if it was the creatine.
> 
> I started 25mg dbol last monday so it's been 5 days, i checked my BP yesterday I believe and I was at 138 / 68 something like that, which according to this chart http://www.vaughns-1-pagers.com/medicine/blood-pressure.htm it's bascially normal range. I wonder if 5 days of dbol would be enough to raise your BP? I will keep checking it, just raised it to 40mg tonight. Will test BP in a few days.




To be honest with you, you got worried for nothin-hypertension is there if you have PERSISTANT levels of 140/90MmHg...again CHRONIC systolic of 140 and above and diastolic of 90 and above...DAILY FOR MONTHS

How many days were you over 140/90? BOTH, not just one or the other.

 Don't get me wrong-it's great you're watching BP; not doing so would be stupid if you're on AAS.

About creatine, and this brings me to another point-creatine is not advised for those with hypertension because creatine stresses the shit out of the kidneys

Kidneys have to excrete creatinine (by-product of creatine) AND creatine increases water retention, which causes HIGHER BP

Not only will creatine add to higher bp because of the water retention, now the kidneys have to work DOUBLE just to reach fluid homeostasis

Kidneys will already be strained from hypertension too-hypertension causes hyaline to gather up on the kidney's small arteries and arterioles, which then narrow the lumina, and VOILA! you got hyaline artiolosclerosis

From there kidney damage starts and you got Tom Prince, Flex Wheeler, Nasser, et al bodybuilders

BUT! AAS doesn't kill-its the COMBO of aas+opiates+NSAIDS+diuretics

Thats why BBer pros drop like flies nowadays (Flex got lucky) vs the 70s bbers and such

And also why I get pissed at every forum talkin about the health dangers of AAS 

Its all those fuckin painkillers, NSAIDS, diuretics WITH the higher bp that AAS gives that cause the heart attacks, kidney damage and strokes..

Drop that extra shit and just do gear and you'll live long like arnie & co.

Nubret and Oliva died, but they made it to average 70s


----------



## DADAWG (Mar 31, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> To be honest with you, you got worried for nothin-hypertension is there if you have PERSISTANT levels of 140/90MmHg...again CHRONIC systolic of 140 and above and diastolic of 90 and above...DAILY FOR MONTHS
> 
> How many days were you over 140/90? BOTH, not just one or the other.
> 
> ...



IF and i say IF anabolics kill a person it will happen over a very long time unless some moron fries his liver with insane oral doses.diuerectics and insulin can kill you almost instantly .people also dont want to give up their oral anabolics which is fine but they refuse to stop alcohol,tylenol,etc. which magnifies the danger to their liver.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 31, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> IF and i say IF anabolics kill a person it will happen over a very long time unless some moron fries his liver with insane oral doses.diuerectics and insulin can kill you almost instantly .people also dont want to give up their oral anabolics which is fine but they refuse to stop alcohol,tylenol,etc. which magnifies the danger to their liver.



Yea, i hate orals, and the liver stress gives me another reason not to take 'em

Just makes me annoyed that when pro's drop dead they ALWAYS blame gear...its the other shit BBers love-NSAIDs, opiates, stimulants, and diuretics

All gear does is increase BP and add work yo the kidneys (you excrete AAS through renal)...add those other 4 and BOOM-you got kidney damage (luke wood, tom prince, flex wheeler, nasser, etc), heart attacks or strokes

ESPECIALLY NSAIDS...they stress the kidneys like a mother fucker and BBers eat that shit like candy


----------



## username1 (Apr 5, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> To be honest with you, you got worried for nothin-hypertension is there if you have PERSISTANT levels of 140/90MmHg...again CHRONIC systolic of 140 and above and diastolic of 90 and above...DAILY FOR MONTHS
> 
> How many days were you over 140/90? BOTH, not just one or the other.



I guess the only issue with that is that as soon as it starts going up you have to try to get it in control or else, how do you know if it will or will not go on for months? You wouldn't want to just wait around and find out? 

Well it looks like this combination of supplements that I'm taking for BP control are working really well for me. I'm on more test than last time and I started 20mg dbol a day for about 5 days and BP is still in range, so I increased it to 40mg a day for another 5 days and when I last checked my BP was 138/80, so I've increased it to 50mg will see hopefully I stay within range but, it's only for a few weeks anyway.


----------

